# Cat Nappies



## cathf (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi There

I wonder if any of you have had to resort to cat nappies and if so, what was your experience with them. We have an 8 year old male cat who was neutered several years ago. For the past year or so has taken to urinating (not just spraying) on clothes and in corners, handbags and most recently my son's school bag. He has been checked by the vet and there were no problems found, we meticulously clean the areas where he has urinated with washing powder as recommonded on other sites but he just goes somewhere else instead. He never poos anywhere but in the litter tray, tray is kept clean and is in a quiet area. I've tried everything I can think of now to stop him and nothing has worked, really desperate any advice or experience of cat nappies apprecaited.

Thanks in advance

Cath


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Can a cat wear a nappy ? don't think any of mine would appreciate that !


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

He may be a cat that likes to poo in one place and wee in another - have you tried 2 trays?


----------



## cathf (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi there

Thanks for your question.

Yes, we have tried multiple trays in different places and different litters because I read somewhere that sometimes cats like different textures. Sometimes he does use the tray to urinate, sometimes not - on average it's a couple of times a week that he goes out of the tray and it's not always in the same place. We really are at wits end!

Cath


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Cath, 
I don't have any experience of them I'm afraid but they were featured in a documentary on channel 4 a few months ago. Is that where you heard of them? The people that used them seemed pretty pleased with the freedom that it gave to both them and their pets. Looks a bit strange though..

Personally, I'd be willing to give them a go if I'd exhausted all other options. The issue of expense might be worth considering though. I can't imagine they'd be something an insurance company would allow.

Good luck! I'd be interested to hear how you get on with this one.


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

I think that a cat should get used to wearing a nappy once they realise it's helping to keep them clean; some cats will get "embarrassed" or angry when they know they're doing their business in the wrong place through no fault of their own.  

I'm not sure how a nappy would help in your situation, though, as you say he's still pooping in the right place, so he still has all his poop controls perfect (no incontinence to speak of)... maybe he'll feel like you're taking his independance away and not necessarily helping him. Could make him more miserable and make him act up more? :sad: How would you work it anyway? Would you keep a nappy on him at all times to catch all his business, or would you hope to take it off him when you expect he needs to poop?

There's probably a logical reason to why he's weeing in the wrong place at certain times, if it's not medical. It may take months of experimentation with different litters in different types of trays in different rooms until you find a culprit. Do you have Feliway plug-ins to keep him calm? Have you tried cleaning up his messes with Urine-Off?


----------

